# Carp Shooting Lights



## dkhunter8383 (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone have a carp shooting deck that they have rigged up with either halos, HPS, or LED lights? WIll be making my deck shortly and wondering if anyone had any good ideas for running the wires/installing lights. I will be using (10) 27 watt LED lights and running them off a 2 battery (24) volt system. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## maddog (Apr 4, 2012)

The boys over at bow.fishingcountry.com have some pretty good info on bowfishing light setups. 

There are a few guys on here that have set their boats up for bowfishing too.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope you have used leds to see in the water before. Most guys in our club have atleast tried them and were pretty disappointed with the penetration they had vs the cost. I believe it has a lot to do with the color temperature and lack of a good reflector.


----------



## turbotodd (Apr 10, 2012)

I was VERY disappointed with LED's. Not my boat so I did not complain. The next weekend I was asked to accompany a different competitor in another tournament, in an airboat (454 GM powered). It had metal halide lighting. THAT was the hot ticket. The lights were larger; but they worked great. NO problem seeing the fishies.

I work with a 3 time world champ. He's got a few boat building secrets up his sleeve.


----------

